# Where to buy



## danr78 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sticking in there and trying to make a go at a small business. I am trying to pinch the pennies on all of the things that get consumed pretty quickly in the shop-glue, sandpaper, screws…
Does anyone have a recommendation for a trusted Internet supplier with good prices. Right now I am specifically looking for 5" discs for my sander. I am tired of paying a dollar a sheet at W#@%craft.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I buy ROS paper at woodworker supply in boxes of 50 and 100

http://woodworker.com/c-Abrasives/


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Check out Klingspor. Oh, and try this coupon:

Code:FSTJOOS
Discount:Free $7.99 Flat Rate Shipping on orders of $50 or more
Applies To:Excludes items with an additional *FREIGHT CHARGE price.
Expiry:6-30-2010


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

There is a guy in the San Diego area that sells quite a bit of sandpaper, he may be willing to ship.

Here is the link

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/tls/1766882424.html


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

A search for "Sanding Discs" will probably give you more hits than you can read in a month. Any of the "brand name" companies should be legit.


----------



## danr78 (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you all, especially the free shipping code. I really like supporting the local hardware store, but I have to be loyal to my wallet. thanks again


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazon.com has great prices .


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

I like klingspore also ! http://www.woodworkingshop.com/


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is probably not what you want to hear but I will share the thought anyway. Please feel free to disregard my comment.

If you use the Festool ROS with a dust extractor the sanding disks will last 3-4 times longer than on conventional ROS. This is because the dust extractor is so effective at extracting the saw dust from the paper. The paper does not clog up.

You will also have a sander that will probably last virtually forever.

In the long run, it you use it a lot, you will save money.


----------



## danr78 (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you all for your comments. I wish I could afford Festool, for now I think I will try Klingspore. Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

This post may be a little late but can still be of use. I too have tried to keep my costs down and looked everywhere for good prices and have ordered from many internet stores and businesses. I found that after talking to my local hardware store owner and setting up my resale account that they will set up special pricing for the products that I use the most, including sandpaper and most all that I need. I have cut my retail cost by 50%. I have found many different suppliers with good pricing but after shipping it just isn't as good as my friendly hardware store where they all know me and now give me the best pricing.

If you know your local mom and pop store owners (and you have your resale cert needed for California) just ask and see if they will work with you. It has worked very well for me and it keeps my business local and is now a lot easier than waiting for an order to be shipped.


----------



## tworedballs (Jun 28, 2010)

As a business owner you should be going direct to the source for your materials, not through someone who will be trying to mark up the price so they can get a cut, too. You need to find the manufacturers of the different products you use a lot. If it is sanding discs, go directly to Norton and buy them, not from someone who buys them from someone who buys them from Norton.

use this link to find North American manufacturers of all types:


----------

